# Ramshorn Snail Purchase



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

I currently bought 25 Ramshorn snails off of ebay to let sit in my tank and breed to feed my Dwarf Puffers. The username is krissysaquatics, it was a fats delivery, very cheap $15.50 for 25 snails + Java Moss and delivery. Highly recommended if you're looking for a source,


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Jeze, I'd have sold you 30 for 15.00 flat rofl.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I never bought mine...they came in the plants I bought! Now I have a bunch and they're constantly multiplying. I'm not sure how much people pay for them.


----------



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

Crazyness said:


> What is a good price to pay for rams?


Most people, in forums such as this one, give them away + maybe a few dollars to cover time/gas spent. For example: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/106783-fs-50-bagillion-ramshorn-snails.html


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I once "needed" snails and went to PetsMart and asked the clerk to bag me some up with a plant purchase. I went home with nearly 100 snails (ramshorn and trumpet) for free.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i get free mts from my lfs but seriously don't buy ramshorn unless they're the blue ones...the red ones you can get anywhere as a pest, ill even ship some to you in an envelope for free! (ziploc baggy padded with tissue) but yeah i hate these guys because of the egg sacs. a better option might be marbled crayfish...their babies are better? for feeding.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the OP is referring to the apple snail sized rams and not the pests that get shippied on plants.


----------

